# The Myth



## Digital Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

I photographed a sunrise last summer at the Ladue Reservoir here in Ohio, and had the good fortune of capturing this photo, which I have displayed earlier, in a very manipulated fashion, which was how I had edited it at the time.

I went back and gave it a natural treatment, and found it also to be beautiful.  I'll show ya both.   Thanks for lookin.







A link to the "original" manipulated version.

http://www.deviantart.com/view/14183507/


----------



## Mack (Dec 13, 2005)

Great photo Matt!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

wow matt...beautiful..... i love the smoke..and color.... its a great capture..


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Mack


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2005)

Either way, it's a remarkable photo.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring us.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2005)

As what you managed to capture (the fog above the water and the rising sun with its special light) it will always remain a striking photo. 
Methinks I prefer the new version, this one here, for the blue in the sky. It is a wonderful colour. And the "fire" is still there!


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks April, Mike, and LaFoto


----------



## Chiller (Dec 13, 2005)

Stunning shot.  HOly moly.  That is killer.  Well done Digital.


----------



## JonK (Dec 13, 2005)

Gorgeous shot Matt.  :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 13, 2005)

your work astounds me!


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2005)

It is a breathtaking capture - what a place!!  I prefer this one for its realism, though the other one packs more drama.  Nice work.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

What Terri said


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 13, 2005)

That's absolutely beautiful DM ! Your work always amazes me. Definitely a Blue Ribbon photo. Very nice dude.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 13, 2005)

brilliant.  i love your photos, i like both of your versions here, but prefer this one over the one in the link.  :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Brown (Dec 13, 2005)

An absolutely wonderful view!
The colors, lighting, comp, ........ excellent!!


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 13, 2005)

Fine job..great color.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2005)

One word: Beautiful!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 13, 2005)

brilliant as always Matt!  I give you so much credit for being there, in that spot, at that time, and knowing just what to do.. = an awesome photog..


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone, you are very kind


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 14, 2005)

The colors are perfect, great photo


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 14, 2005)

I've seen this before somewheres.... 

Beautiful shooting, See you on DevArt.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## pursuer (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow Matt, spectacular photograph. Your work is always inspiring.
Did you try cropping a little off the left? I find the sun a little distracting from the rest of the shot I think shaving even 25 or 30 pixels off of that side would improve the shot. Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## HoboSyke (Dec 18, 2005)

pursuer said:
			
		

> I find the sun a little distracting from the rest of the shot I think shaving even 25 or 30 pixels off of that side would improve the shot. Beautiful work :thumbup:


 

I would tend to agree with this statement.
Both the new and old version are great!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow... I'd like to be there...


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice image.

Eric


----------



## Mansi (Dec 21, 2005)

Whoa absolutely beautiful :thumbsup: 
love the colors
thanks for sharing


----------



## Nidhi (Dec 21, 2005)

Very beautiful, stunning.

Cheers.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 21, 2005)

absolutely wonderful!  : )


----------



## charizzi (Dec 21, 2005)

WOW!!!! 

I LOVE IT!! The mist/smoke, beautiful colors, that little island!  Wonderful!


----------



## JeLeAk (Dec 21, 2005)

i prefurr the first attempt at photoshoping it, i duno i just like the darker feel to it


----------

